# -<>-Upcoming Events and GTGs-<>-



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Will be Editing Often*

East Texas Goats is a fantistic group of GTO owners...our member span from Arlington to Longview, Tyler, Terrel, DFW and Rockwall areas....a few that drive from Houston...
If your interested in finding a really fun Family feel...arty: 
...you've found it!!! 
PM me or post up with any questions!!!

*-August-*
17th-19th
River Trip! Anyone is welcome! Post up questions and we'll get you info!

25th
Kellers GTG- Great Food and awesome cars! -ETG Monthly Meet-

*-September-*

15th
Hallsville Chairty Car Show- For older cars only, BUT we were invited to bring our new Goats for a GREAT cause. Put it on your calendar!!!

29th
Cancer Research Charity in Houston

ETG Monthly Meet and of Month (date needs to be discussed) and possibly Laser Tag!?!

*-October-*

20th
Possiible Drag Day in Rusk- Imput needed!

28th
Kaufman Fall Car Show- Small Entry fee, Prizes and plaques given 

State Fair- "GTO Day" -Date currently unknown-

*-November-*

10th
Kellers again...... Last meet of the year- Who's in!?!?

ETG Monthly Meet near Longview?


*-December-*

Thinking at the begining of month doing a Christmas Banquet.....Details unfinalized  


Throw your imput in guys! 

PS- Lots of threads over at LS1GTO.com in the Texas section.... you can read further, or just let me know... i'll give ya details :cool 


-Emily


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Slow down guys, can't expect me to answer so many questions all at once... whew!


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Just addes The Kaufman Fall Car Show-  
You guys are being way too talkative.... someone could at least post up so that I know my thread isn't invisable....lol


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Reading ya loud and clear! Keep the updates coming, I am going to try and make it to the next one driving a 6-speed arty:


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Hellz yeah! I've got my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## commanderrob (Jul 21, 2007)

Sure is a quite crowd here. Events...yeah a group of us go to the Scottsdale Pavilions (Arizona) every other weekend. The last 3 times we have had over 12 GTOs show. Going again this weekend (8-18) for those who may be interested.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Quiet indeed..... Have you checked out Ls1GTO.com? There is quite a bit more traffic thru there.... might pick up a few people for your GTGs


----------



## commanderrob (Jul 21, 2007)

TorridRedHeart said:


> Quiet indeed..... Have you checked out Ls1GTO.com? There is quite a bit more traffic thru there.... might pick up a few people for your GTGs


I'm all over that place "LS2GTO.com"...same name there.


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

commanderrob said:


> Sure is a quite crowd here. Events...yeah a group of us go to the Scottsdale Pavilions (Arizona) every other weekend. The last 3 times we have had over 12 GTOs show. Going again this weekend (8-17) for those who may be interested.



Its the 18th fool. Buy a calender.


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

I see!


----------



## commanderrob (Jul 21, 2007)

Church said:


> Its the 18th fool. Buy a calender.


That's what I said...


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

commanderrob said:


> That's what I said...


Trying to be slick? I see your edit.



P.S. Too soon Jr.


----------



## 66_goat (Apr 10, 2007)

Church, anyone getting together on the 25th? I will be out of town this weekend so I can't make it to the pavillions.


----------



## commanderrob (Jul 21, 2007)

66_goat said:


> Church, anyone getting together on the 25th? I will be out of town this weekend so I can't make it to the pavillions.


The 25th...probably not...every 2 weeks is when we go, which will be again at the Pavs on 9/1.


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

September 1st!!


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

Texas Motor Speedway is having a Charity Track day on Sept 8th...already a group of Goats going... post up or PM me w/ questions


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

:willy: OH MY ALL THIS ACTIVITY... Em- :seeya:


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

TOO MUCH TO TAKE!!!!!! :willy: :willy: :willy: 

:cool Hi Glen


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

We've got a Lunch/Track day going on on the 27th about 45 min SE from Dallas if anyone is interested here's the link- http://ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189083

Feel free to PM me questions or post up!


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

GTG this weekend in Grapevine Tx....if anyone is interested....

Saturday Feb 23rd

We will meet for Lunch at 11:00 am.....
Bone Daddy's
1720 William D Tate Ave
Grapevine 76051
We will eat, do our usual BS'ing then cruise to AMF Irving Lanes to do some competitive Bowling...
Bowling will be 13.00 pp and that includes shoes............
AMF Irving Lanes
3450 Willow Creek Drive
Irving 75061


LS1GTO.com Forums - ETG Feb GTG in Grapevine

Would LOVE to have anyone!


----------



## TorridRedHeart (Sep 29, 2006)

If anyone is near DFW or East Texas, visit LS1GTO.com in the Texas section and you'll find info on local meets, East Texas Goats club info can also be found at EastTexasGoats.org!

Post up or PM me with any questions! 

Thanks-

-Emily


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

TorridRedHeart said:


> If anyone is near DFW or East Texas, visit LS1GTO.com in the Texas section and you'll find info on local meets, East Texas Goats club info can also be found at EastTexasGoats.org!
> 
> Post up or PM me with any questions!
> 
> ...


 Well we can tell them that july 19th @ hurricane harbor we will have gtg, Eat before we go play in the water at a location to be determined and get all the sun we can handle. arty:


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

alptbird said:


> Well we can tell them that july 19th @ hurricane harbor we will have gtg, Eat before we go play in the water at a location to be determined and get all the sun we can handle. arty:


bump.


----------

